# [Preseason Game 1] Houston Rockets at San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*
*(0-0)/(0-0)*

When/Where:
*Tuesday, October 6, 8:30 PM ET*









_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ohh man, I miss these threads


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ohh man, I miss these threads


Me too, even if it's a preseason game.

Go Rockets.:twave:
I think who will starts against the spurs is:
Andersen
Scola
Ariza
Taylor
Brooks


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Finally some action,:smackalot: the long summer is over.:headbang:
I went to know how good anderson,chase and taylor will play tonight.:basketballplaya:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Starting Lineup:
Brooks
Ariza
Budinger
Scola
Hayes


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

99-85 Rockets
Landry with 19 pts (7-10) and 7 rebs
Budinger with 15 (7-10)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I missed it, but I was watching Twins/Tigers game instead. A little more important


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Starting Lineup:
> Brooks
> Ariza
> Budinger
> ...


Championship caliber


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> But in the search for something to take from Rockets 99, Spurs 85 Tuesday in San Antonio, more evidence of Chase Budinger's offensive potential was eye-catching and undeniable.
> 
> Sure, the Spurs had Tony Parker, Tim Duncan, Antonio McDyess, Michael Finley and Theo Ratliff sitting out. They treated the second half as an Austin Toros practice. Gregg Popovich's decision to not play Parker or anyone older than 32 makes sense for a team that plans to play into June, but made it difficult to know what to take from the Rockets' first preseason game.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/10/rockets_99_spurs_85_rockets_ro.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Trevor Ariza cut backdoor. Layup. Chase Budinger curled around a screen. Swish. Aaron Brooks flew up the floor on a break and then another, and another.
> 
> That was the first three minutes. After months of talking about it, the Rockets began their preseason doing just what they had promised.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6655775.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Short video & recap of the game


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Budinger looked great. I know it's only one game so I'm not going to say he's a star yet. I can really see Landry being a huge part of this offense this year too.

We saw in the third quarter what could happen to this team on the scoring front when things aren't going well. All in all, this was a pleasant suprise.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Just watched the recap. David Andersen doesn't look much bigger than Carl Landry if at all.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

ehhhhhh...I still hate guy who live to pull up. No offense Chase, but you aren't going to hit those all the time. You have to supplement your game. I don't want him to be Dan Majerle at the end of his career. He needs to be THUNDER not WHITENING...ha ha.


----------

